# Ready for Yotes



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW, I ordered the laser Tuesday & the Quiver Critter Wednesday got threm both today, Friday, nice turn around. Got it set up and I'm ready to try her out. Savage mod.12 22-250, Busnell 6x24. The laser sure looks sweet. First time I'll have to wait until Friday 2/3. I already have and electronic call.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

After the post I don't think you can update with more pics. so I had to reply with pic.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Let me know how it works out. I have the identical scope.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

alright .... quit teasing us and go try it. i cant buy one till i get a positive report


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Header,
Where you hunt, will there be nothing but long shots? My reason for asking is that I have a shotgun for my front weapon and my rifle is sitting beside me on a tall bipod, in case a coyote hangs up past 60 yards.

I've found this weapon combination to be deadly, for coyotes.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Either in my backyard in rural N.Canton, the daughter heard them the day after they moved in the house mid Nov. there is a small deer herd. I think the 22.250 will handle the 20+ yard shot, but more like 50 or so there. I'll be sitting or laying on the second floor of the barn over looking a pasture at the deer feeder and trail cam. Or S.E. Ohio 12 miles east of Barnesville for the possible longer shots. Just got a flier from Sportsman guide the green light is $269. Then they have a red light for $90; http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/1000-lumen-rechargeable-scope-light.aspx?a=941947


----------

